# My BB R34 GTR



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Pics of my 34 after a 2 hour clean!!..................


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Awsome Motor man!


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

very nice mate, 

Just turn it up to 2.0 bar and 700bhp is yours, but careful as it comes on boost cos you might end up parked in Pizza Express     

lol

Cheers

Si


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Harry. I finally get to see what she looks like


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers guys


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Make sure its cleaner than that when you take me to the church for my wedding   

Yodi


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great looking R. Good choice in rims. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Sweeet
Agree with hipo Love the rims :smokin: 
JAY


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

a r34 looking awesome as usual :smokin: ..very nice rims


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

howdy, could you send me the originals so i can have a play? maybe make up a wallpaper, i'll post when i finish it 

[email protected]


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Thats how it always looks aint it  ........

.....coz it never see's rain and gets cleaned before it goes back into the garage everytime.  

Still looks the bolox thou.

Tony :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Harry m8 you should come with Tony & me down to G Force next friday


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

he is.....lol

Cheers
Tony


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

cool  lowest BHP run gets the drinks in   :smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

no not fair i aint coming then.....lol

I know first 1 there.

lol
Tony


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

M19 GTR said:


> he is.....lol
> 
> Cheers
> Tony


me too 

Yodi


----------

